# Crop marks for 2.39:1[anamorphic] on 5D MK II?



## ssrdd (Aug 6, 2011)

hello every one.....

We r looking forward to shoot a short film with 5d , in the end we decided to try for 2.39:1 aspect ratio !!
so how am going to active it with out anamorphic lenses? if not how to crop in post? or mask it on monitor? if yes do i have to mask it horizontally or vertical and measurements? Pls....


thank u.
ssrdd


----------



## philHolland (Aug 7, 2011)

The quick and dirty way is to add 2:39:1 or 2:40:1 mask on the LCD. Quickest way?
Make a .jpg with the dimensions of a standard 5D Mark II image with a white BG. Make a 2:39/2:40 black rectangle. Center it. Save it. Copy it to the card. View it on the camera. Put tape over the image until you can't see anymore white.

Personally, I'd actually use clear Scotch tape with red thread so you can see outside of the crop a bit. In case the boom mic dips in, you'll have a chance to react and save a take.

Or shoot with an anamorphic lens 

50mm






100mm


----------



## leGreve (Aug 7, 2011)

Why do you want to go extreme cinema? For the fun of it or?

You know most things today are shot in 1:1.85 which is close to 16:9, because black bars aren't that much fun. 1:2.39 is for cinema... or the odd cinemaphile geek with a ultra wide screen tv.

To answer your question:

Make the mask in hand and tape it on the camera / monitor.

To crop in post is easy... just fill in the crop size....


----------

